# New P/N or specs for Friction Wheel Rubber Model #247-888530



## DEWFPO (Oct 18, 2013)

I only want to replace the friction wheel rubber not the entire wheel but I can't find the specs (O.D. & thickness) or just a replacement rubber. Can anyone who's done this help me please. Aftermarket parts are fine I just need to know the correct one to purchase. Thanks.

It's a Sears Craftsman 9.0 HP Tecumseh 26 or 28" wide 2- stage snowblower Model # 247-888530, circa around 2001 (I bought it used in 2003, not sure of the original purchase date).

Thanks Again. DEWFPO


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I went to searspartsdirect and looked up your blower:
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...P0812025/00002?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=247888530

It lists the friction wheel as part number 684-0042C, substitued to 984-0042C.
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...=SNOW THROWER&blt=11&shdMod=247888530&keyId=6

I Googled it and found this:
984-0042C Genuine MTD Friction Wheel Assembly

It lists the rubber disc as 735-0243.


----------



## DEWFPO (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for the quick and detailed response. I had tried to research this quite a bit but kept coming up with the entire friction wheel assembly and not just the rubber. Thanks for looking at other resources and finding the information I need. It is much appreciated.

DEWFPO


----------



## DEWFPO (Oct 18, 2013)

I did a lot of overdue maintenance on this machine. Rebuilt the carb, replaced the friction wheel, greased the chains, replaced the throttle kill switch and added a fuel filter and fuel shut-off valve, besides replacing the fuel line and primer bulb hose. It's almost like a new machine now.

DEWFPO


----------

